

Show HN: Deeplearning4j for Spark ML (With Dataframes) - vonnik
http://deeplearning4j.org/sparkml

======
mark_l_watson
After years of using Hadoop, I have been getting more enthusiastic about
Spark, and DL4J support sounds great.

------
eranation
This is great!

